
Uber partners with Cargo to help drivers make money by selling stuff to riders - tareqak
https://techcrunch.com/2018/07/19/uber-partners-with-cargo-to-help-drivers-make-money-by-selling-stuff-to-riders/
======
RoyTyrell
While I can definitely see it being a good business partnership since one
supplies a captive market for the other. From a rider pov this makes me cringe
and hope it doesn't make my rides seem like i'm standing in front of a kiosk
in a mall.

If a rider just has a "menu" on the back of their seats with a couple things
sitting there, and doesn't push it, great. Understandable, maybe I'd buy
something if I were in a pinch and price is reasonable.

